

The Birth of the Internet Troll - pmcpinto
http://gizmodo.com/the-first-internet-troll-1652485292

======
Torgo
If you really want to go out on the Internet and troll, concern troll, shame
individuals, mob their Twitter, harass them, dox them, stalk celebrities and
share their leaked nude pics and sex tapes, all while maintaining a facade of
moral superiority, follow Gawker's lead and monetize it and do it under the
cover of a blog network. It's only trolling if you do it for free.

